# Classic 100 Symphonies



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

ABC Classic fm in Australia has recently held a poll as to the top 100 symphonies, and these are the results. They have been playing all the symphonies on the list over the past few days.

Please discuss the list, it's on the link below:

http://www.abc.net.au/classic/classic100/

P.S. I've been having problems with this computer. I hope this is the right link. Otherwise, someone might be able to correct me...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

The list is being updated right now.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Ah here's the right link:

http://www.abc.net.au/classic/classic100/symphony/list.htm

PLEASE NOTE:

This list will be updated shortly after each broadcast program or for the evening broadcast, the next morning.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't have any trouble with the link and I found the list. I'm listening now but it doesn't tell what's playing right now. Is this a live audio stream?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Padawan said:


> I didn't have any trouble with the link and I found the list. I'm listening now but it doesn't tell what's playing right now. Is this a live audio stream?


I have no idea. You'll have to ask Andre. This is the station he listens to.


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this, Andre. I've been digging this for the last few hours and plan to keep on listening!  Great selection, for the most part.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Beethoven # 2 is the first to get into the list. I hope this means the rest are further up the list. Hopefully No 1 and No 4 don't miss out, although I won't be too surprised if they do. 

Is this it for Schumann? I thought No 1 and 3 were his most popular, and they are both already on the list.

Unfortunately I only heard the last twenty minutes of the RVW Sea Symphony, which I had never heard before. Normally I have a prejudice against singing in Classical music, but what I heard of this Symphony completely won me over. What an amazing ending it has! (Although not having heard the whole work yet I'm sure I didn't understand it fully).


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Looks like crap to me - how can sibelius 4 & 6 - be behind 'edwards' and 'brecanin'??? and theres no bartok actual concetrto on the top 100 lconcerto list - but plenty of classic fm frothy baroque crap

these classic fm things are entire rubbish - they spend there time concocting trite lists and ***** whereas they ought to be doing something practical like working with schools or something


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello JAKE WYB, Just a couple of quick pointers


Decorum of language 
Spelling (I thing the bodily function word only has four letters)
The lists are a reflection of Australian listeners tastes - They are based on their votes. I can understand you might have your own view as to what should constitute a 'top 100' but you can't expect the masses to all be as refined as your good self!


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Beethoven's 2nd symphony has no business being higher than Mozart's 'Haffner' Symphony or even Haydn's 'London' Symphony.

For the record, I'm hoping against hope that Mozart's 'Prague' Symphony gets to number 1.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

JAKE WYB said:


> Looks like crap to me - how can sibelius 4 & 6 - be behind 'edwards' and 'brecanin'??? and theres no bartok actual concetrto on the top 100 lconcerto list - but plenty of classic fm frothy baroque crap
> 
> these classic fm things are entire rubbish - they spend there time concocting trite lists and ***** whereas they ought to be doing something practical like working with schools or something


Well that's classical radio for ya!


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I have no idea. You'll have to ask Andre. This is the station he listens to.


Actually, I was hoping for him to reply.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

I was expecting to see an absolutely horrible compilation, but turns out it ain't that bad. Of course, it's still a completely pointless idea, but oh well, it's already done.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks to Mirror Image for putting up the correct list. Unfortunately I'm having problems still getting into the site, but I have been listening to my radio on an off for the past few days.

Yes, Padawan, it is live streaming from the radio station, ABC Classic FM. So you might or might not be listening to the Classic 100 Symphony program, depending what time you access the site.

I don't think people should take this list too seriously, nor the order in which the symphonies are in. It's just a reflection, as others have said, of how listeners of the station have voted. So far, I've actually heard a good cross section of symphonies, including some rarities like Mendelssohn's _Hymn of Praise _Symphony (No. 2). I think people should lighten up & enjoy what the radio station is offering, which is pretty unique - I haven't heard of it being done anywhere else, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Why is Berlioz's "Harold in Italy" on this list? This is not a symphony!!!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, and Damnation of Faust is not an opera. 

Then what is it?


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

I had no problem with the selections. I just want to hear good music. But many stations I listen to identify each piece as it's being played so you don't have to guess. No complaints here and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Yes, and Damnation of Faust is not an opera.
> 
> Then what is it?


Actually, "La Damnation de Faust" is a choral work with orchestral accompaniment. Do you think "Harold in Italy" is a symphony? I thought it was more of a concerto or rhapsody.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Why is Berlioz's "Harold in Italy" on this list? This is not a symphony!!!


They probably took the wide definition of what is a symphony. I suppose _Harold in Italy _is seen by many to be Berlioz's sequel to _Symphonie Fantastique_. So it's closest to being a symphony with viola solo, although Berlioz didn't call it anything specific - neither symphony, concerto, or tone poem. So the station took liberties with the definition of what you'd call a symphony, I guess...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> They probably took the wide definition of what is a symphony. I suppose _Harold in Italy _is seen by many to be Berlioz's sequel to _Symphonie Fantastique_. So it's closest to being a symphony with viola solo, although Berlioz didn't call it anything specific - neither symphony, concerto, or tone poem. So the station took liberties with the definition of what you'd call a symphony, I guess...


It's viewed as a symphony, but honestly I don't see it as a symphony. It's definitely hard to categorize. Whatever it is, I enjoy the piece. This much I do know.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Actually, "La Damnation de Faust" is a choral work with orchestral accompaniment. Do you think "Harold in Italy" is a symphony? I thought it was more of a concerto or rhapsody.


Every source that I'm aware of refers to this work as a symphony. Berlioz's works usually are difficult to classify and as far as I know he invited few new terms to describe some of his "strange" pieces.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've finally been able to access the list, & yeah, they have taken a wide definition of what is a symphony. For example, Mahler's_ Song of the Earth _is there at No. 84, it's still a symphony even though it isn't named as such...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Every source that I'm aware of refers to this work as a symphony. Berlioz's works usually are difficult to classify and as far as I know he invited few new terms to describe some of his "strange" pieces.


I understand now. I just looked it up myself and yes it's a "symphony."


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Quite good compared to most classical stations, actually.

Andre, this doesn't seem like an Aussie station, so I assume you listen to the online streaming?


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

It is an aussie station. I'm interested - why doesn't it seem like that to you? Perhaps it's that 'cultured' radio accent leading you astray - The presenters do not speak with their mouth full, spit into the microphone, drop consonants, or use a rising inflection? which has become a great Australian tradition of late?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, we're lucky to have the ABC (Australian Broadcasting Corporation), it's a cornerstone of the Australian media. I'm not surprised people think it's of a high quality, because it is...

Another good classical station here, broadcasting only across Sydney, is 2mbs fm. You can also hear them on the net at:

http://www.2mbs.com/


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> I understand now. I just looked it up myself and yes it's a "symphony."


At last you get there. I knew it is a symphony. Why didn't you check this out before firing off 4 posts?


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Andre said:


> Another good classical station here, broadcasting only across Sydney, is 2mbs fm.


Melbourne has a station called 3MBS - is this in any way connected with Sydney's 2MBS?


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Seem's that Beethoven 1 has missed out. Oh well, that's the way it goes.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I updated the final list, and added my thoughts to my original post for this countdown over on the 'Orchestral' sub-forum...
cheers,
Graeme


----------

